# memes



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2016)

Very cute. Love the torts eating the pumpkin tort.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 4, 2016)

first one is disturbing but the other two are very funny


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

dmmj said:


> first one is disturbing but the other two are very funny


 how is it dirturbing


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

After this sentence im going to make no scence go th ft ty ft ty x SI Dr Duffy duck reduce dump DRM etc teeth fb chance CJ Izzy du ugh FX eh I'd ru if cc SI day Dr tv rug yuk GC rt cc gg gf reg . Adrian Arteaga is my real name though cynic GH if du tv gg eh gf DJ gg tj VCR hug hi tortoise chug fb end of work with the same time writing receipt and the is for a new phone and the only way of saying the world and I are at a is is is is is is the only thing you have any idea how many people who don't like you to know about this morning I have been made available by calling for is to make the world and in this country to the club is on my phone


----------



## gamera154 (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh the part about my name is true


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Feb 4, 2016)

m


----------

